# Skinning Equipment



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would like to see what others are using when skinning their coyotes.

I have a receiver hoist with hand crank. I have always just hung the coyote on the gambrel and skinned the coyote. After the DuckMaster mentioned his skinning machine, I ordered a dual mount receiver adapter, this way I can mount the hoist on the top receiver and my 12v utv winch on the lower. I am going to try the method of using the winch to partially pull the hide off. I may try the hand winch (crank) even before I get the dual receiver.

What are you guys using ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

And do you skin in the field or at home ?

I checked this post this morning and it has had 27 views and no responses, I didnt know that so many held their skinning a coveted secret, LMAO !!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> And do you skin in the field or at home ?
> 
> I checked this post this morning and it has had 27 views and no responses, I didnt know that so many held their skinning a coveted secret, LMAO !!


BOTH. I keep things pretty simple.generally just use a peice of baling twine to hang it on whatever is handy. a paring knife. and a couple screwdrivers to debone the tail


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sold all my trapping ( kept a few traps ) and skinning gear years ago.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Kiyote, I use a pair of small pliers for the tail, the notched out area in the jaws work perfectly. Now that I am old, lol is why I am looking for an easier way to get the job done.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Kiyote, I use a pair of small pliers for the tail, the notched out area in the jaws work perfectly. Now that I am old, lol is why I am looking for an easier way to get the job done.


 hmm... have to try that.

have you ever watched video on skinning with an air compresor? looks to work well but have never tried it myself.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I tried the compressed air and just couldn't get it to work for me. Blew the hide up like a balloon but it didn't come off any easier for whatever reason. And yes I only aired the hide and not the body cavity.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

But you have to skin them ASAP before they freeze !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nothing fancy here, choke collar, aluminum tail stripper, two Dexter knives, and a fleshing knife... I might build a skinning machine...


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry guys about me not having any pictures of my machine yet...my grandsons injuries have had us all busy. Ill try next week


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Most of the coyotes that I have shot have mange or their fur isn't prime. I rarely have any that are worth skinning, but this year I'm going to try taking a few more after deer season in December.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys

Larrry dont worry about when you post pics of your machine, family is always first and I dont think anyone is going to delete this post.

Dan Dawg, that is the same type I have. I will wait to post a pic now until I get the dual receiver. Should only be a couple more days.

I bought mine mainly to skin in the fiel and that way wouldnt have to make another trip to get rid of the carcass.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Jonbnks said:


> Most of the coyotes that I have shot have mange or their fur isn't prime. I rarely have any that are worth skinning, but this year I'm going to try taking a few more after deer season in December.


Are you in Northern Kansas? I ask as mange has hit the southern parts of Nebraska as well.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Got the dual receiver and set it up on the Artic Cat. I will be turning the hoist to point toward the UTV, after several trys setting it up, thats seems to be the best way. I am going to try the hand winch first and if it doesnt work good enough then I will feed the 12V winch cable on the hoist


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

prairiewolf...looks like a fine setup to me. In fact mine is very similar except I can't afford one of those miniature cars on Social Security! hahahaha


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO, I got it before I started Social Security


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How do you like the Arctic Cat Ed ? Do you have any likes
And dislikes?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I like everything about it but the motor noise. With the cloth cab it is real loud inside, all the noise comes up from under the engine cowl and behind the seats. But as for performance, it is way better than a Polaris ranger of the same year. My buddy has the Ranger and it has a clutch and belt drive just like a golf car. When going down a steep hill there is no engine braking at all in a Ranger. You can put my Artic Cat in low and let off of the gas and brake and it will almost stop, even on a very steep hill. The bucket seats ride better than the Ranger he has also, it has the bench seat. Lots more storage also, large compartment under what looks like the hood. it can be used for an ice chest also, even has a drain plug.

Now I know all the newer models have improved and I mean all makes. Mine is a 2006.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to know, Thanks. I thought all polaris rangers had their EBS engine braking.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If his does , it aint worth a crap !!! LOL

His is actually scary going down a steep hill, if you step on the brake the engine goes into an idle, if you push on the gas and try and get some braking you also get speed and when you crawling over large boulders and things not good at all. The Ranger climbs real good just not good on steep rough downhills.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ed .....cherish that engine noise as when it stops there is trouble brewing!

BTW..I almost purchased one just like yours......if nothing more to save on gas. But two winters ago at -25 I just finished dragging a yote back to the Suburban after 5 minutes of chipping my frozen hemorrhoids from the earth.

Upon returning to the Suburban, I started it up and hit the seat heaters before I went to the back to skin the yote on the skinning machine. About 15 mins later when I sat down on those nice warm seats I heard the weatherman on the radio say "expect -15 tomorrow for a high"

As my hemorrhoidal tissues began their final thaw...I said to the Lord......"thank-you for making me so poor in my old age!"


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats why I live in Arizona, but I have seen -8 here in the winters, I live up on the Mogollon Rim elev. 7000 ft. When it gets that cold. I stay home !!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice skinning rig Ed. One year back in Illinois the wind-chill was -86 now that's cold.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm in the North East part of Kansas, last year the mange was pretty bad. I saw two coyotes this weekend while we were driving and they look like they had a pretty good coat this time. I'll be setting traps on Halloween to see if I can take out a few coyotes. Our cameras show they are mostly moving at night. My uncle picked up one of the hitch mounted hoist like Dang Dawg has, hopefully we'll have a chance to try it soon for deer and coyotes. I have a bumper crop of raccoons this year and trapping season for them starts November 14th.


----------

